# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  B endorsement

## gimp

Finally got the form in the post today. First started the process in 2007.... Onerous and frankly fuckin stupid attendance requirements etc clashing with my work over the years have kept me from actually being able to get it until now. Hopefully it comes through quickly!

----------


## P38

@gimp

Good on ya.  :Thumbsup: 

You'll be loading 9's in no time.

Just don't hold your breath on a speedy process.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## jim160

Sounds like more effort than its worth.

----------


## gimp

> Sounds like more effort than its worth.


It can be very difficult if you work a schedule that isn't 9-5, mon-fri and home on weekends. I don't and never really have. @R93 has been a huge help holding 2x pistols on his license for me etc.

----------


## stumpy

must admit the initial attendance in the first 6 months is a little intense , but once you have it , 12 times during the year isnt too hard ...unless your not around like you said .... do it all in the time you are home ,

----------


## jim160

I work shift work and I know that I would never be able to get to enough days so I have given up on the idea before I started to even try.
Bad enough getting to a service rifle shoot.

----------


## outdoorlad

That's why I just shoot when I'm in the States for work, no bullshit. Just been in Texas, Walked into a gun range, handed over passport, signed a form, rented a Glock, a CZ75 & away you go.

----------


## R93

Once you have obtained your endorsement it does get substantially easier to maintain it.

I do believe in extra vetting and a standdown period but if you are fit and proper to hold a FA licence in the first place you should be fit and proper to hold any endorsement if they have done their job right.
Security requirements aside I can see a lot of taxpayers money being saved by cutting some of the red tape and leaving some things at PNZ and club level.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> That's why I just shoot when I'm in the States for work, no bullshit. Just been in Texas, Walked into a gun range, handed over passport, signed a form, rented a Glock, a CZ75 & away you go.
> 
> Attachment 45216


Everyone there would be getting pissed off with me holding up the shooting while I am pilfering all the brass😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Once got, b is ok to maintain.
I agree with R93 that there should be some things and time that need to pass before getting a b. Yes a pain in arse for guys like gimp, and thats at the wrong end of the scale, but i dont want just anyone having access to pistols. (or everyone can have them, a very different topic)
 @gimp, well done on getting it all done. And at @R93 at least your good for something  (being the hand bag bitch for gimps guns...  :Have A Nice Day:  )

----------


## R93

I should just be his gun bitch coz I can't beat the prick.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

I'm the same regarding being a shift worker so added it to the too hard basket. 
Would be a different story if I was aloud to shoot on my private property, would put the effort in if that was the case. Seems stupid I'm trusted to use my MSSA's on private property but not a pistol.

----------


## mikee

I gave my B away after 20 years mainly cause I got bored with having to go to the range.
Shot IPSC and 3 Gun for most of that time too.  Found even 12 visits became a chore to fit in round work and life and towards the end was just "going thru the motions" to keep the B.

----------


## Maca49

> I gave my B away after 20 years mainly cause I got bored with having to go to the range.
> Shot IPSC and 3 Gun for most of that time too.  Found even 12 visits became a chore to fit in round work and life and towards the end was just "going thru the motions" to keep the B.


Same for me, might get back into once retired, probably be to weak to stand the recoil, and shooting small calibres is for the girls :ORLY:

----------


## Gibo

> Same for me, might get back into once retired, probably be to weak to stand the recoil, and shooting small calibres is for the girls


Sold your .177's?

----------


## Jexla

> I gave my B away after 20 years mainly cause I got bored with having to go to the range.
> Shot IPSC and 3 Gun for most of that time too.  Found even 12 visits became a chore to fit in round work and life and towards the end was just "going thru the motions" to keep the B.


But that's the thing and the point of it. You're meant to be an active pistol shooter to have your b licence, not just having it so you can have it and feel like going to the range is a burden, you're meant to be excited to go to the range.

----------


## Driverman

> But that's the thing and the point of it. You're meant to be an active pistol shooter to have your b licence, not just having it so you can have it and feel like going to the range is a burden, you're meant to be excited to go to the range.


Totally agree.

----------


## Jexla

> Once you have obtained your endorsement it does get substantially easier to maintain it.
> 
> I do believe in extra vetting and a standdown period but if you are fit and proper to hold a FA licence in the first place you should be fit and proper to hold any endorsement if they have done their job right.
> Security requirements aside I can see a lot of taxpayers money being saved by cutting some of the red tape and leaving some things at PNZ and club level.


I agree at club level, not so much PNZ.

Remember those 2 do not come hand in hand.

----------


## mikee

> But that's the thing and the point of it. You're meant to be an active pistol shooter to have your b licence, not just having it so you can have it and feel like going to the range is a burden, you're meant to be excited to go to the range.


I would disagree that over 20 years I was not "active" and after 20 years the novelty of "Shooting Pistols" had worn off.  They are just another firearm like everything else. Still have my E though  :Grin: 

*I would also note that an "excited person" on a pistol range is a person I would prefer to be far away from.*

I was slightly pissed off I had to sell my Open Racegun built for me and custom serial numbered   but I managed to use the proceeds to buy a 725 shotty brand new  2 New Jiggin rods and my membership to a private sporting clays club so did OK in the end

----------


## Nibblet

Yeah with that kind of commitment to it your B should be grandfathered.

----------


## mikee

> Yeah with that kind of commitment to it your B should be grandfathered.



especially when serial was "4mikee"   :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> especially when serial was "4mikee"


Got a pic mikee?
Sorry off topic just sounds awesome 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Got a pic mikee?
> Sorry off topic just sounds awesome 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't have any Uploadable Pics, I did an article for my Std Gun in NzGuns in 200 something

Heres a shoot I went to though way back in 2007. Was fun

----------


## res

I love pistol shooting, but have found attendance hard to keep up some years due to working weekends and work travel making me have to use weekend days for family.right now I I'm not even in NZ enough weekend to keep it. I really miss nzhpc wed shoots from back in the day as it let me get two attendance in a week if not working on the weekend. the way different clubs count attendance varies a bit as well.Oh and I'm excited to shoot every time I do but its hard to-shoot pistols more out of NZ than in these days-its a pain having to get others to hold pistols for you

good on you gimp for sticking with it

----------


## hunt_fish

Could you have got your C and transferred them across? Nothing like collecting race guns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

> Could you have got your C and transferred them across? Nothing like collecting race guns 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good idea, and then if you felt like doing it again, you just transfer back after renewing B? Are you allowed to do that?

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I love pistol shooting, but have found attendance hard to keep up some years due to working weekends and work travel making me have to use weekend days for family.right now I I'm not even in NZ enough weekend to keep it. I really miss nzhpc wed shoots from back in the day as it let me get two attendance in a week if not working on the weekend. the way different clubs count attendance varies a bit as well.Oh and I'm excited to shoot every time I do but its hard to-shoot pistols more out of NZ than in these days-its a pain having to get others to hold pistols for you
> 
> good on you gimp for sticking with it


Pretty much the same as me. Find it hard to find time to keep up the attendances due to work and the fact that my local range is 45 km away. But I am quite attached to my handguns so make the time to attend. Found the initial probation period easier than some of the annual attendances since, because it was all new and very exciting. 
I'm getting to the stage where work is going to take second place to hunting, shooting, and fishing so my attendances should be easier to clock up. 
And as someone stated earlier, the rules say you must be an active shooter to keep your B cat. Once a month isn't too bad.
I initially got my B(about 25 years ago) in the hope that handgun hunting would happen in NZ. I figure they put us through enough hoops to obtain our B. Surely we are sane enough to use them where we want.

----------


## Maca49

> I would disagree that over 20 years I was not "active" and after 20 years the novelty of "Shooting Pistols" had worn off.  They are just another firearm like everything else. Still have my E though 
> 
> *I would also note that an "excited person" on a pistol range is a person I would prefer to be far away from.*
> 
> I was slightly pissed off I had to sell my Open Racegun built for me and custom serial numbered   but I managed to use the proceeds to buy a 725 shotty brand new  2 New Jiggin rods and my membership to a private sporting clays club so did OK in the end


I'm with you Mikee it's school boy stuff, oh you haven't been to the range so your interest in pistol shooting has waned? I can go months without shooting my rifles , so I should sell them all, what a load of BS it's all about control. If your fit and proper? C licence well that just means you'd have to shoot them illegally? Why?

----------


## BRADS

Today I've learnt what a "race gun" is I think.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I would love a "B" but resigned myself to it never happening due to the attendance requirements.

----------


## Nibblet

> Today I've learnt what a "race gun" is I think.... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the white one that doesn't like the black one.

----------


## Antz

Is there a section on here where it outlines the requirements for all types of licence? If not can someone please post them I'd appreciate it. 

Cheers Antz

----------


## nseagoon

when going for the B I'd suggest C and E at the same time.
that way you're doing the administration once. It's a single application fee rather than three separate payments of $200.
-if life gets in the way you can give up your endorsement, sell your pistols to a mate who then sells them back to you on C.
then when you're ready you can get back in to it without having to start from scratch.
Arms officers in some areas aren't too keen to swap any firearms between endorsements for the same person, that's an option to get around it.

Also with the other endorsements means you can partake in multigun or 3 gun shoots, otherwise buy a second pistol and use a carbine stock in the same calibre.

----------


## 308

Damn right, get your C and E at the same time as your B, all one fee

The other advantage of C-cat is you can buy a pistol at an auction with your C license then uplift it and transfer it over to your B at your convenience - ya just can't shoot it until it is on your B license

If the powers that be are going to feed us this alphabet soup bullshit we might as well game it to our advantage  - after all have y'all seen how little corporate tax gets paid by the likes of Apple in NZ? We're just little fish compared to that sort of a rule dodge

----------


## Tommy

Isn't there supposed to be a cap on the number on C endorsements too? If there is, all the more reason to get in while you can. Shoulda done it when I got my E

----------


## veitnamcam

> Isn't there supposed to be a cap on the number on C endorsements too? If there is, all the more reason to get in while you can. Shoulda done it when I got my E


I dont see how they can put a cap on a right as a fit and proper person.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Koshogi

> Isn't there supposed to be a cap on the number on C endorsements too? If there is, all the more reason to get in while you can. Shoulda done it when I got my E


Not legally. Maybe with some of the folk NZ POL HQ.

----------


## Tommy

> I dont see how they can put a cap on a right as a fit and proper person.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Like they don't dick us around re MSSAs?

----------


## nseagoon

> Isn't there supposed to be a cap on the number on C endorsements too? If there is, all the more reason to get in while you can. Shoulda done it when I got my E


Pistol NZ has the restriction of a maximum of 12 Pistol endorsements on the licence at one time. It's in the memorandum of understanding and not in law.
basically it's a self imposed restriction as far as I'm aware. One of those carrots on the stick that apparently keeps pol HQ happy.
Unfortunately that includes any club guns that may be under the responsibility of a club armourer.

there's no restriction on the amount of C endorsed items. I know of a few people with over a few hundred items.
One doesn't even have a safe. He turned his workshop in to a strongroom so everything just sits in racks lining the walls.

----------


## Jexla

> Pistol NZ has the restriction of a maximum of 12 Pistol endorsements on the licence at one time. It's in the memorandum of understanding and not in law.
> basically it's a self imposed restriction as far as I'm aware. One of those carrots on the stick that apparently keeps pol HQ happy.
> Unfortunately that includes any club guns that may be under the responsibility of a club armourer.


Like you said the 12 limit isn't law and can be worked around at the discretion of the AO, I know more than one armorer who does not have an issue with this at all.

----------


## Jexla

> I would disagree that over 20 years I was not "active" and after 20 years the novelty of "Shooting Pistols" had worn off.  They are just another firearm like everything else. Still have my E though 
> 
> *I would also note that an "excited person" on a pistol range is a person I would prefer to be far away from.*
> 
> I was slightly pissed off I had to sell my Open Racegun built for me and custom serial numbered   but I managed to use the proceeds to buy a 725 shotty brand new  2 New Jiggin rods and my membership to a private sporting clays club so did OK in the end


I completely understand, I'm not saying I agree with it, but I'm reminding you that it IS the law.

Interesting that you think that anyone excited to participate in a sport is someone you'd prefer to be far away from, you sound like a grumpy old man now, no wonder you stopped.

----------


## P38

> *Pistol NZ has the restriction of a maximum of 12 Pistol endorsements on the licence at one time*. It's in the memorandum of understanding and not in law.
> basically it's a self imposed restriction as far as I'm aware. One of those carrots on the stick that apparently keeps pol HQ happy.
> Unfortunately that includes any club guns that may be under the responsibility of a club armourer.
> 
> there's no restriction on the amount of C endorsed items. I know of a few people with over a few hundred items.
> One doesn't even have a safe. He turned his workshop in to a strongroom so everything just sits in racks lining the walls.


This may be true, however there are a growing number of Pistol Clubs that are not affiliated to PNZ.

I belong to two of these non affiliated clubs here in Hawkes Bay.

There is no restriction on the number of B endorsed items for members of these clubs that I know of.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Tommy

> Pistol NZ has the restriction of a maximum of 12 Pistol endorsements on the licence at one time. It's in the memorandum of understanding and not in law.
> basically it's a self imposed restriction as far as I'm aware. One of those carrots on the stick that apparently keeps pol HQ happy.
> Unfortunately that includes any club guns that may be under the responsibility of a club armourer.
> 
> there's no restriction on the amount of C endorsed items. I know of a few people with over a few hundred items.
> One doesn't even have a safe. He turned his workshop in to a strongroom so everything just sits in racks lining the walls.


I meant there that I understood there was a cap on the number of *people* with C endorsement

As C is the collector category, it makes sense to have no cap on the number per person, as that's what collectors do

----------


## P38

> I meant there that I understood there was a cap on the number of *people* with C endorsement
> 
> As C is the collector category, it makes sense to have no cap on the number per person, as that's what collectors do


I've never read in any NZ Firearms Legislation or Regulation nor heard of a cap on the number of people that can hold an endorsement.

It's every citizens right to hold and endorsement if they choose to do so and are deemed to be a "Fit an Proper Person".

Cheers
Pete

----------


## veitnamcam

> I meant there that I understood there was a cap on the number of *people* with C endorsement
> 
> As C is the collector category, it makes sense to have no cap on the number per person, as that's what collectors do


Yes that seems ludicrous, Ie I win lotto and want to collect firearms and I have to wait for another collector to die before I can be a collector?!

I think we all know what the end result of that would be.

----------


## Tommy

> Yes that seems ludicrous, Ie I win lotto and want to collect firearms and I have to wait for another collector to die before I can be a collector?!
> 
> I think we all know what the end result of that would be.


Oh, yes totally, I thought it was nuts at the time. Sillier shit has been foisted upon us before though. Can't remember where I saw that, but I remember that 3000 was the number for some reason. Maybe there's hope for us yet

----------


## veitnamcam

> Oh, yes totally, I thought it was nuts at the time. Sillier shit has been foisted upon us before though. Can't remember where I saw that, but I remember that 3000 was the number for some reason. Maybe there's hope for us yet


Yea cos people with lots of money wouldnt do whatever they pleased  :Grin:  so lets hope there is no cap.

----------


## Maca49

Could you sell your quota, I wonder! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## nseagoon

> I've never read in any NZ Firearms Legislation or Regulation nor heard of a cap on the number of people that can hold an endorsement.
> 
> It's every citizens right to hold and endorsement if they choose to do so and are deemed to be a "Fit an Proper Person".
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


I hope there's no cap as that would be simply policy and absolutely no basis in law.  Certainly the first I've heard about it. 

The funny thing about being fit and proper is the endorsement system means one is fit and proper but not fit and proper enough without the endorsement. 
That's simply absurd. 
All my inconsequential opinion of course. 

As for the non affiliated pistol clubs the more the merrier I say.  Plenty of organisations have too much of a monopoly over too much in NZ

----------


## 308

Minor point for what it is worth but in our PNZ affiliated club we allow more than 12 for black powder pistols - I'm not sure if it is the collectability factor or the slow rate of fire but there is stretch on the 12 total for sure

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I hope there's no cap as that would be simply policy and absolutely no basis in law.  Certainly the first I've heard about it. 
> 
> The funny thing about being fit and proper is the endorsement system means one is fit and proper but not fit and proper enough without the endorsement. 
> That's simply absurd. 
> All my inconsequential opinion of course. 
> 
> *As for the non affiliated pistol clubs the more the merrier I say.  Plenty of organisations have too much of a monopoly over too much in NZ*


As long as you don't forget who did the hard yards and made it possible for you to apply for a B cat. As in Pistol NZ, or NZ Pistol Association back then.[

----------


## Jexla

> As long as you don't forget who did the hard yards and made it possible for you to apply for a B cat. As in Pistol NZ, or NZ Pistol Association back then.[


Totally understandable, no one is saying they're bad at all, but what IS bad is having one organization have control of a whole sport regardless of who they are, what they do or say.

----------


## jackson21

Good one Gimp, mine took ages to get too trying to fit in being away for work and around inflexible club training programs. Explained situation and was granted extensions luckily.
Even offered to pay someone to train me outside club training program when I was off. 
I know there would have been heaps of people keen to do it, especially some of the retired shooters they wouldn't wear it.....

Personally I think an option of doing an intensive one week pistol training course held in NZ somewhere with some of NZ's top shooters would be better. I know of a couple who would be happy to do this. You would learn a lot fast, and they would make an earn out of it too for passing on their knowledge.
Understandably you would still need a 6 month stand-down and club attendances before getting B endorsement but it would allow for the many people who don't work 9-5 these days.

----------


## Dr. Watson

> I gave my B away after 20 years mainly cause I got bored with having to go to the range.
> Shot IPSC and 3 Gun for most of that time too.  Found even 12 visits became a chore to fit in round work and life and towards the end was just "going thru the motions" to keep the B.



Just do what I do and put the pistol range on your property.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Just do what I do and put the pistol range on your property.


Like this!

Its not that hard of a process / requirements either.

----------


## P38

> As long as you don't forget who did the hard yards and made it possible for you to apply for a B cat. As in Pistol NZ, or NZ Pistol Association back then.[


Actually I believe The Kopanga Pistol Club in Hawkes Bay paved the way before PNZ was even off the ground.

Kopanga Pistol Club has never been affiliated with PNZ.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## carlhurley

how do you go about doing that the pistol range that is

----------


## gimp

> Don't have any Uploadable Pics, I did an article for my Std Gun in NzGuns in 200 something
> 
> Heres a shoot I went to though way back in 2007. Was fun


Hey I was there, helping score that for OPC

----------


## gimp

> Like this!
> 
> Its not that hard of a process / requirements either.



....go on?

----------


## mikee

> Hey I was there, helping score that for OPC


I was shooting in it. I was shooting the pump action from the truck at the end. Matt B looks anything but fast when you see him shoot............................until you hear his time called  :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> ....go on?


Prob the hardest bit is the RMA bit, but basic after that - if aligned with PNZ.
- read the range design manuals......
- find land
- do some basic drawings on what will fit, etc...
- resource consent for use. We ended up having a non notified, just need to talk (and get signatures) from immediate neighbours
- build
- get certified

Theres a bit more in these steps, but not much. If your only wanting 1 bay, out side, quite easy.

Havent done it yet, but will be starting soon'ish, to design up a multi use indoor range(22 target, issf, and ipsc - down the line only, not full 180 deg) This is going to be even easier( but alot more expensive) than the outdoor side, as its just a concrete building, with certain design features, ie thickness on concrete, services locations, air flow, bullet catcher system, etc.... Current thinking is to put a light weight building on the top as a club house, as the roof slab will be rather strong.   Simple  :Have A Nice Day: 

I'm not a expert, and have only been involved in the construction of 1 range complex, but,
I'm willing (within reason....) to help out and share info, with anyone that wants to try and build a range. In my mind the more ranges in NZ the better

----------


## Beaker

Oh, and having local council & police onside from the beginning is a big help - council especially !

----------


## hunt_fish

I was of the understanding that you needed a certain number of members to set up an approved pistol range? Am I right? Otherwise I'd set one up in my backyard!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Towely

https://www.police.govt.nz/service/f...nge-manual.pdf

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Actually I believe The Kopanga Pistol Club in Hawkes Bay paved the way before PNZ was even off the ground.
> 
> Kopanga Pistol Club has never been affiliated with PNZ.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


I wasn't aware of that sorry Pete. You just buggered my argument.

----------


## Beaker

I'm not aware of any requirement for member numbers for a range. There might be, but I haven't seen/been told of it.


However, that circles around to the B endorsement maintenance issue. Even if you have a certified range, you would still need to do 12 attendances with a club per year.  You could I guess form a club (not sure on doing this bit, as I joined a existing club). Would be nice to have one in the back yard for practice though..... (I just need a slightly larger back yard  :Have A Nice Day:  )

----------


## Kscott

> ....will be starting soon'ish, to design up a multi use indoor range(22 target, issf, and ipsc - down the line only, not full 180 deg) This is going to be even easier( but alot more expensive) than the outdoor side, as its just a concrete building, with certain design features, ie thickness on concrete, services locations, air flow, bullet catcher system, etc.


Slight topic swerve. Howick Indoor Range was going through some challenges on maintenance a few years ago on their indoor range after 10+ years of heavy use by rimfire rifle, pistol and air rifle shooters. Decontamination of the bullet trap, updating air filters for the fans (and decontaminating them) with all the vapourised lead floating around, updated regs on min air flow and working out a better way of cleaning the lead dust on concrete floor as the original plan when designed/built back in the day to simply wash everything down regularly into drains. Now reg don't allow that waste water to be flushed into the system and must be collected and removed by certified/qualified companies. 

Shot there for many years, I left after in fighting on the H&S Committee because the only way to do things, is the right way, which isn't necessarily the cheapest way   :Wink:  I don't know where they are now with this. Birkenhead Indoor range under the sports stadium suffered the same problem, couldn't decontaminate/clean correctly and they closed down. YouthTown decontamination is a biggie too.

----------


## nseagoon

Youth town was separate. 
They only had a verbal rolling monthly rental agreement. 
In order to invest 6 figures in ventilation a longer rental contract was requested. 

That wasn't given so the risk vs investment was too high so the club was locked out. 
Basically members of youth town Trust had been trying for years to get rid of the range and they finally succeeded. 

The club was more than willing to upgrade and decontaminate but it wasn't viable in the end. Simply due to the lack of contract.

----------


## Beaker

Also have a look at - Range Inspections

There some good design references etc....

Would suggest if you are thinking of a pistol range, a No Danger Area Range would be the easiest to do. 
Look at page 27 - http://www.pistolnz.org.nz/media/12127/range_dev_3.pdf for heights of berms verse firing distance.  I would also suggest that they be treated as absolute minimums for the heights. i.e. the books say 5m but aim for 6m, as the rules change over time and adding to a completed berm, due to slumping, erosion, or rule change - will be a major pain in A.

----------


## Beaker

> Slight topic swerve. Howick Indoor Range was going through some challenges on maintenance a few years ago on their indoor range after 10+ years of heavy use by rimfire rifle, pistol and air rifle shooters. Decontamination of the bullet trap, updating air filters for the fans (and decontaminating them) with all the vapourised lead floating around, updated regs on min air flow and working out a better way of cleaning the lead dust on concrete floor as the original plan when designed/built back in the day to simply wash everything down regularly into drains. Now reg don't allow that waste water to be flushed into the system and must be collected and removed by certified/qualified companies. 
> 
> Shot there for many years, I left after in fighting on the H&S Committee because the only way to do things, is the right way, which isn't necessarily the cheapest way   I don't know where they are now with this. Birkenhead Indoor range under the sports stadium suffered the same problem, couldn't decontaminate/clean correctly and they closed down. YouthTown decontamination is a biggie too.



Very much agree with your points.
For once the yanks have some good ideas for indoor ranges - air and contamination.
The top of my list at the moment, is a snail type target area. Imagine a V on its side, and a circular portion at the back, off set.



As mentioned, not cheap at all!! But do it once do it right.

Plus positive air movement down range, polished floors, painted walls, no dust collection areas, etc.....

----------


## 308

Police range at Porirua was designed to have air be pumped through from behind the shooters and sucked in at the end behind the butts

If the inlet and outlet holes are evenly sized and distributed across their respective ends then the air flows in a manner called "plug flow" which has little turbulence but steady from behind the shooters and carries away any fumes and whatnot

Also was designed for use with frangible rounds FWIW

Dunno how well it worked in the end as I only saw it at the early stages but it's an idea

The snail trap looks really good

----------


## P38

> I wasn't aware of that sorry Pete. You just buggered my argument.


 @7mmwsm

No worries mate.

There is a number of other Pistol clubs around the country that also are not affiliated with PNZ.

I know of one in the King Country and another in Northland and I'm sure there will be others.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Kscott

> Youth town was separate. 
> They only had a verbal rolling monthly rental agreement.


Yup, the closure wasn't related to the decontamination problems. I meant the owners are now going through the expensive challenges, through the original bad design.

----------


## nseagoon

To be fair it was a .22 range for a few decades before CSI. Back then it just simply wasn't a consideration.  Even though now we know best practice.

----------


## Beavis

I've done my 3 visits and put the form in. Think I'll enjoy it. Just the 6 month probation thing really gives me the shits. Specially when you already have endorsements.

----------


## P38

> I've done my 3 visits and put the form in. Think I'll enjoy it. Just the 6 month probation thing really gives me the shits. Specially when you already have endorsements.


 @Beavis

6 months (& 12 Shoots minimum) will fly by.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## specweapon

(almost) any muppet can get other endorsements

----------


## Beavis

> (almost) any muppet can get other endorsements


I don't see it as an issue

----------


## ebf

> I've done my 3 visits and put the form in. Think I'll enjoy it. Just the 6 month probation thing really gives me the shits. Specially when you already have endorsements.


It is to cover the club Beavis. They are essentially vouching for you. If you turn out to be a muppet they suffer the consequences as well.

----------


## Ryan

For me, it isn't the process behind attaining a B endorsement that puts me off competitive pistol shooting. It's the location of the ranges and their hours in the Auckland area, unfortunately.

----------


## Beaker

> For me, it isn't the process behind attaining a B endorsement that puts me off competitive pistol shooting. It's the location of the ranges and their hours in the Auckland area, unfortunately.


Maybe a move is in order?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ryan

> Maybe a move is in order?


I'd move next to your range. Convincing the wife, something else.

----------


## Beaker

> I'd move next to your range. Convincing the wife, something else.


I may not suggest right next door..... there is a rather large pond, that gets its level refreshed when ever someone of the 30K people in Timaru have a dump.......  :Have A Nice Day: 

However a little further afield is stunning!!

----------


## gimp

And my B finally arrived!

----------


## Kscott

Buying spree to commence  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gimp

Nah still trying to buy a 3 bedroom safe...

----------


## R93

> And my B finally arrived!


Yay for me. I don't have to put handguns behind my rifles anymore.

That also means I now have room for more......

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

> And my B finally arrived!


Congratulations

----------


## 308

Good news

If you have any interest in revolvers at all I've found some classic S&W ones have beautiful triggers which can give you nice groups and because everyone seems to be in love with semis at the moment they can be had for cheap
Also not chasing brass casings on the ground is a bonus

----------


## Beaker

> Yay for me. I don't have to put handguns behind my rifles anymore.
> 
> That also means I now have room for more......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


More room for more glocks!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> And my B finally arrived!


Well done!

----------


## R93

> More room for more glocks!


Ummm. No. Another GBC or STI maybe.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------

